# 12v USB Chargers..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Trying to cut down on adaptors etc....

I've got a 12v usb charger for my tomtom similar to this one...










The output on the usb adaptor is stated as .5v=1.2A

Can I use the usb part to charge other devices on the move such as Nexus7 and Kindle with their corresponding cables or do I need something more specific for each device?

Pete


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes....however if your nexus requires say 2 amp to charge it will just take longer


if however you plug it into something that only requires .500amp then you MAY blow it.....however highly unlikely.

USB is just that universal.....so can be used on multiple USB devices.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Plenty of choice:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...eaction%2Fthread%2Ftid%2F27519440.cfm;320;320

tony


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

some devices (iPads for example) not only require in excess of 2A to charge, they won't even TRY and charge if they are supplied from less.

Apple, bless-em.

The Nexus and Kindle will almost certainly charge just fine.

I bought a double USB adaptor similar to this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-doub...lePhonesCasesPouches&var=&hash=item1c36921630

In order to be able to charge a couple of devices at a time (phone, wife's iPad, my Samsung tablet etc).

I bought it because it specifically mentioned iPad, and one of the USB ports was supposedly capable of delivering a higher current.

Anyway, you gets what you pays for - it lasted about a week and then went pfutt.

It went straight in the bin.

Morph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, that should cut down a bit more clutter in the van.



> USB is just that universal.....so can be used on multiple USB devices.


Agreed, buts it's a shame the connector on the device end wasn't universal as well, all these cables/adaptors do my head in. :lol:

Pete.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

USB cables are supposed to set up a maximum charge current automatically, by sensing volt drop in the cables, this was part of the original spec and why some things will work and others, like hard drives, won't.

Bearing in mind the size of the adaptors and the power required, unless they are a switching type power supply the things will just fail.

I bought a twin outlet one but so far haven't managed to charge anything from it.

Peter


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Got one of the £3:50 triple socket one USB adaptors extensions from aldi mate has removed the cig lighter and connected it to the leisure batteries through a fuse works really well and now only got Tom Tom in the driving area


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

[/quote]
Agreed, buts it's a shame the connector on the device end wasn't universal as well, all these cables/adaptors do my head in. :lol:

Pete.[/quote]

Micro USB is found on most mobiles/tablets.

Mini USB on things like tomtom/Garmin and some older mobiles.

Normal USB on hard drives etc

Apple.....obviously do their own thing and mess everyone around.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Got two similar plugs. They charge my my samsung galaxy 10" tablet and phones at about quarter speed. Won't charge my son's google nexus 7" tablet.

Use for everything with the micro usb connector.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Top Tankie Tip

If you turn your devices off they WILL charge (even iPads).....and will even charge faster.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have gone down the same route Peejay. In my research I only came across two types of USB 12 volt chargers, one which can supply up to a max of 1amp and one which can supply up to 2.1amps. You need the latter to charge a tablet. I found out the hard way not that it matters because now I have plenty of USB 12volt chargers to meet my requirements.

peedee


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I read today that the Nexus 7 needs quite a high charge rate when a GPS app is in use, so I have just ordered one of these;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veetop®-Certified-Charger-UPGRADE-3-1Amp/dp/B00FSVOUPW


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Greygit...........hypocrite..........Amazon .........spit :lol: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can confirm that a bog standard usb charger WON'T charge a galaxy tab 7.7 when in use, but WILL when it is switched off  

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes :lol: 

tony


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Am I reading the replies here correctly, my partner has just bought an i-pad so, a standard USB connector switched OFF will recharge her i-pad, correct :? 

Many thanks,
Norman.

Just renewed my subs :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I too have these one is a simple plug in on the dash and it charges our phones, it will also run the TomTom via a USB cable if needed, not used the iPad side yet as I don't have one, and I assume that although it will put out 2 amps, the device controls the current it draws, IE it will only take what it needs, but happy to be advised on that.

The other one I butchered the back of, to gain access to the wiring, it's hard wired & it lives in a hole behind the TV so I can charge stuff at the back of the van, the TV 12v supply switch also switches on the USB socket, I also tend to turn stuff off to charge up, as it does take less time to get to 100%


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Kev,

that's the exact same one which lasted a week before packing up on me.

I was powering a dash cam and charging my Galaxy Tab 8 (SatNav) off it most of the time, so yours may last longer 3 if you go easy on it.

Morph


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I orinally bought one of >these< which made a nice job of reducing wiring clutter but the USB outputs are only 1 amp so I had to buy a 2.1 amp usb 12volt charger to plug into one of the 12volt holes on the can charger. So I actually have three USB charge outlets which means I can run my phone, PDA and tablet plus dash cam all from the can outlet.
peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lots of good info on this thread, I think i'll get a higher output one (around 2.1a) as I'll be using the tablet on the go with co-pilot running.

So would that fry the tomtom if I use it, which only needs .5a, or would it only take as much power as needed as Kev suggested?

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morphology said:


> Kev,
> 
> that's the exact same one which lasted a week before packing up on me.
> 
> ...


   I lied, I just checked, and it is these I got, both have worked 100% the one on the dash powers the S2 when I'm driving as I like to have Maps with me open and working, the other charges a phone while the TV is on most nights.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Slightly left of topic, but relevant, has anyone found a decent replacement for the Ciggy sockets on the X250, mine are always coming out of the dash, and I always need to use a lolly stick or something to hold plugs etc in place, the ones you see in the Halfords etc are even worse.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Greygit...........hypocrite..........Amazon .........spit :lol:
> 
> tony


Yep Gemmy your right and I should be flagellating myself right now but I couldn't find a better quality one than on the greedy, slave owning site......... I bought one from another source and it don't work! 
Mind you, they are not going to get rich from my purchases from them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I ordered something form Amazon in April, and I got the option to go for the one day, free delivery if I signed up to Amazon Prime, I could it said cancel at any time so I went for it and signed up.

Today I got a letter thanking me for joining, OH F%^& I thought £79 down the drain, anyway not holding out much hope I went to  the site and cancelled it, and as I hadn't used it I got a confirmation email advising of a refund in full, Phew, shame Liz knows about it though, and yes I did set up a reminder, but somehow it got forgotten as we were away and I didn't have a signal for the best part of a week.


----------

